# Suggestions on small battery needed



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going to try a maintenance free motorcycle battery.
My typical trip is only 2-4 hours. No need for anything bigger.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Let me know what you find. The ones I looked at were as much as a car battery.

Kemo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The draw from my pump is 2 amps per hour
so figure worst case 6 hours use is 12 amp-hours.
Not a very big battery needed.
Probably won't get used at all on most trips.
But it's a safety item so I'll spend the money.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

How many GPH at 2 amps/hr? If mine is 3.3 but pumps twice the GPH I won't have to run it as long. True?

Kemo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My whole cockpit doesn't hold 300 gallons.
So a 550 gph works for me.
You've got more volume in your LT. Bigger pump, more draw.
I'm an optimist, I'm positive things are going to go wrong.
I try to plan for when bad things happen.
I'd go with at least a 12 A-H battery.
Figuring a bad day with a slow ride home and a leak.
Difference in price between an 8 and a 12 A-H isn't much.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Got it. I'll keep looking.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

how about a small tractor/ riding lawn mower battery?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.apexbattery.com/jet-ski-batteries-universal-power-jet-ski-batteries.html#top

I'd say these are for use in a marine environment.


----------



## wadeleebenton (Apr 8, 2009)

How do you figure out how much you power your depth finder/GPS draws. Im going to relocate my unit to a small console and want to use a small battery like one of those jet ski batteries in the link above. 

Im not to good with electronics, so basically how big of a battery do I need?


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

The current (amps) for the Rule bilge pimp is on their web site. I e-mailed support for the amps on the Hummingbird site for the fish finder. They responded in 2 hours (really good, IMO). Most manufacturers publish current draw on their sites. If they don't, send a request to support. If they don't respond within 24 hrs, don't buy it.
If you only have the GPS/Depth finder, it probably draws less than 1 amp with no light on. Only the manufacturer can tell you for sure, or maybe someone who has one like it.

Kemo


----------



## wadeleebenton (Apr 8, 2009)

Ive got a Hummingbird Matrix 65 (I think). So I just get on the website and see what they say. I appreciate the help!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Wheelchair Gel Cell Or an Oddssey


----------



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

> Wheelchair Gel Cell Or an Oddssey


I'm sorry that I have taken so long to respond. You will find that a Deep Cycle Gel Cell and an Odyssey AGM battery are almost identical. As long as the warranty is in line and the Amperage is identical, I would go with the standard Deep Cycle Gel Cell battery, because the price difference is often times quite significant. If you find that the warranty on the Odyssey battery is significantly greater, and they can vary depending on vendor (almost all vendors eat the warranty to lower the bottom line), then use your discretion. A warranty difference of 6 months is in my opinion not worth $100. However, if the difference is 2 years, that may turn out to be worth it. At the end of the day, Gel Cell and AGM batteries are pretty much the same. They all last FOREVER!


----------

